# Strawberry



## Elkdude (Oct 25, 2014)

Went up to Strawberry on the shore with my 7 and 4 year old boys. We ended up catching 4 with only 1 being a cut in the slot. Of the 3 rainbows that we caught 2 were good sized 19.5" and a 19". We lost 3-4 before I could get them on the bank. Kids and I had a blast. Can't wait to throw them on the smoker.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Good on ya gettin those kids fishing8) How were the roads?


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Way to go. I need to take my boys fishing up there, hopefully before the water freezes.

Cheddar


----------



## Elkdude (Oct 25, 2014)

I went on the Chicken Creek West road and it had 5-6" of snow on it where people weren't driving on it. It was a little slick were it had been compacted but it was good. You could still make it to the parking lot with a car.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I floated CCW on Friday. 

Entering the road from the highway, there was a large hump of slush that I cleared away to get the Sentra in there. From there, it was easy to drive, although there is only enough space for one vehicle. 

I encountered an oncoming 4x4 that didn't pull over for me so I got stuck while making room for him. Nice.:?

At least the occupants of the vehicle helped to push me out of the deeper stuff. 

The next snow storm may limit that access to 4x4/high clearance only. It's iffy to take a car in there already.


----------

